

Summer Learning Loss - dangoldin
http://yglesias.thinkprogress.org/archives/2009/05/summer-learning-loss.php

======
noonespecial
Most of my actual learning took place during the summer. The busy work of
school finally out of the way, I was free to tinker uninterrupted. I remember
one golden summer just out of 5th grade with a C64, 300 baud modem and a stack
of books on basic that changed the course of my life.

~~~
pasbesoin
Your comment triggered some old memories. I'd kind of forgotten how passionate
I used to be and how that all occurred in my free time.

I currently have the time: I need to make the mental shift to consider it
"free" instead of an absence of "what I should be doing".

I realize my comment is a bit vacuous. Nonetheless, thanks for that moment of
inspiration.

------
russell
I read a article somewhere (here?) that most of the difference in educational
achievement between low income kids and middle class kids was explained by
summer vacation. Middle and upper income parents kept the teaching going in
the summer.

